# Moonshine uses.



## jgriner

Moonshine
Other than getting drunk, what other uses is there for moonshine? 

Can you run moonshine in kerosene lamp?
How about you vehicle? what modification would i have to do? In a generator?
Medical advantages?


----------



## HarshGeometry

Moonshine (assuming homemade what ~190 proof?) 
Would be extremely useful as a fuel source for cooking and heating. While it is not very efficient compared to gasoline it can still power an engine providing a acceptable amount of power all off of your crops. It would be the second easiest way to power your BOL. First, in my opinion being a gasifier (only if you're in a wooded area of course) which can efficiently turn wood a mixture of organic gasses refinable to methanol which can be burned in gasoline engines. 
If you are going to use moonshine get yourself a custom ethanol burning engine they are known as E100 Direct Injection engines Brazil has used them in cars for decades. 
For storage purposes you are required to denature it or else it is considered illegal to have over certain quantities. For denaturing methanol is often the chosen method due it also being highly combustible under pressure (like maybe methanol from your gasifier).
It wouldn't require the same stabilization as gasoline as long as you bottle it (deny it oxygen completely) it will last indefinitely.
It would probably run in a white gas stove or lantern without modification it would however burn allot faster giving that jet engine effect lol IDK what that would do to a lantern filament.
If you are going to use the methanol you've saved for medical sterilization purposes I would recommend using non-denatured alcohol just straight moonshine because in a pinch a drink of alcohol is the most readily available pain killer.

White lightning certainly is a valuable resource.

edit: medic


----------



## Lattice

Also. In very cold climates you can use it to keep things from freezing. Some generators are started by air instead of electric. Which obviously requires an air compressor. Moisture in the air condenses and freezes the lines. Pour a lil shine in the system to keep it thawed.


----------



## WoadWarrior

The best use (not listed so far) I can think of is Barter.... trade it to some yokel dying for a drink... and you can probably ask for it's weight in ammo (if you wait long enough for the other yokels to drink everything lying around except for motor oil). Or... if you are of a slightly less honest nature... or in desperate straits... trade it cheap, then wait until he/she is rip-roaring drunk and then take whatever you want (and he'd be literally dying for a drink). Please don't assume I'm automatically in the later group... but in a SHTF or TEOTWAWKI situation... how you act is dependent on how bad things have gotten and how desperate you have become.


----------



## Denton

What in the world is _wrong_ with you people?!?

You use untaxed likker for what it was meant to be used!

Stock up on the other stuff as needed.

For all you crazy people who are going to use good, Pike Co. Likker for other than intended purposes, shoot me a PM so I will know to put you on the no-sell list.


----------



## Lattice

Denton said:


> What in the world is _wrong_ with you people?!?
> 
> You use untaxed likker for what it was meant to be used!
> 
> Stock up on the other stuff as needed.
> 
> For all you crazy people who are going to use good, Pike Co. Likker for other than intended purposes, shoot me a PM so I will know to put you on the no-sell list.


Eventually your preps run dry. No one is refining crude anymore. You'r tanks are empty,,,, Corn grows forever.


----------



## Denton

Lattice said:


> Eventually your preps run dry. No one is refining crude anymore. You'r tanks are empty,,,, Corn grows forever.


See? Likker forever!

Never mind all those other ways to (mis)use corn. Make it to my place and bring your cup. You can't miss it. There'll be a bonfire and guitars.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I ancient time Alcohol (usually mostly in the form of wine) was used not only for getting drunk as people think but for the following reasons.
First of all, Alcohol (wine) was used as a disinfectant poured into wounds. 
Secondly, Alcohol (mainly a stronger form of wine) was used as a pain reliever.
Thirdly,and the most important use was Alcohol (wine) was used to purify water. I am sure everyone remembers reading about wine always being served at meals (Especially in the Bible) it wasn't that they were all Alcoholics but that was about the only way you could store water in large jars it had to have a certain amount of Alcohol in it.

Another good thing about Alcohol is that it can be used in a closed area as long as you have proper air as it only gives off water vapor.


----------



## cannon

Denton said:


> What in the world is _wrong_ with you people?!?
> 
> You use untaxed likker for what it was meant to be used!
> 
> Stock up on the other stuff as needed.
> 
> For all you crazy people who are going to use good, Pike Co. Likker for other than intended purposes, shoot me a PM so I will know to put you on the no-sell list.


I like your thinking.


----------



## Leon

You guys beat me to it. I just ordered this about an hour ago

3 Gallon (10L) Milk Can Pot Still

Oh yeah, baby...who here is paying attention, let's see... query:

What sort of mini farm does Leon own and live on?

A: A cotton plantation
B: A tobacco plantation
C: A fig and fruit plantation
D: A pig farm

By the way this honkin ass perfectly legal device is also extremely useful for making ESSENTIAL OIL EXTRACTS (no shit), SALT and freshwater from seawater, making purified water, distilled vinegar and home remedies. For childbirth and off the grid medical work this device is also a must have. I should have announced this find in the water purification section but it WAS indeed built to be a moonshine still. All smart-ass comments aside, this is a 100% great item to have in any situation, I am going to keep it as mainly a salt / fresh water / medicine source. Moonshining is now smiled upon by most of rural and suburban GA as a link to our heritage and a nod to the opening worldwide market in genuine home brewed and distilled American Liquors- namely moonshine, Tennessee white liquor, apple and fruit brandy, medicinal tinctures and fruit essential extracts. American extracts and liquors are at the highest premium of just about any drink, as well as American essential extracts such as truffle oil, corn oil and ginseng root, which is the most prized and valued upon the current market. I need some ginseng for a tonic remedy for my broken body and it's currently 100$ a pound! As a bartering item, there are few as worthy as a real drinking treat- _Apple pie moonshine_. I own about 9 apple trees.

Apple Pie even has a folk song about it- the legendary 100 proof liquor that tastes just like biting into a hot forkful of grandma's apple pie. I am happy to share with you the secret dealings I have learned along this line as it may be lost to the sheeple if I keep it close to my chest. Here goes...

The mash must be started by apple peels. Apple peels soaked in water, as much as possible. This releases and activates the natural yeasts that occur naturally on apple skin. When it smells like wine after a few days, you have a healthy yeast colony going. Let it sit a few more, keep it warm but not cold or hot and dry. 70 degrees or so, unmolested by air. A pinch or two of sugar in there should excite our little gremlins in that mix.

Next, add that AND desired activated yeast to a mixture of fresh pressed all natural preservative free apple cider or juice. The pulp and flesh of the apples CAN be present at this stage. Allow to ferment until no bubbling is present on the air lock. For sugar use brown. Add ground cinnamon if you want a richer flavor at this point.

Next, pour the liquid into the still and wash the remaining solids off with distilled water (another great function of this still) over a tight screen to remove most of the particulate. It needs to be like water and not sticky at all or it is not ready. When you have your wash in the still, it's time to get running.

Discard or keep the foreshot but mark it- the first three to five shot glasses full will be TOXIC. it smells of nail polish remover. Discard till the shots smell of alcohol and not nail polish remover.

As you begin to eat into your body, fill mason jars half full and set aside.

After the run, instead of cutting the shine with half water- cut it with clear, preservative free organic apple juice. Then add a wedge of green apple and half stick of cinnamon, let sit for a week at least. **THIS IS THE ONLY SHINE THAT NEEDS TO BE AGED**

(Pectin and the apple flesh will smooth it out, alcohol will break down the apple juice into more soluble flavors like caramel and smoke)

What you are looking for at the end is a strongly apple flavored liquor that doesn't burn much but reeks of apple candy and spices. It can even have a vinegary note of spoiled apple or apple cider vinegar but the song remains the same. Asian markets and the far east is sucking this stuff up like tiger dong at near 130$ a pint in some cases.

In GA, shining is legal and even smiled upon. The legal issue here is that you are allowed to shine, give it away for donations and even show how to do it, but the law here is trying to enact a law soon that allows anyone to shine and sell ONE container to ONE person as a national heritage souvenir period. No taxes or duty needed. 35 people show up? 35 jars out the door no problem. I am allowed to also keep one gallon on my homestead at any given time for my own use without duty. They just built a shine still in Dawsonville city hall and sell it to tourists. This is official business down here now. I just can't sell two or more containers to ONE person at a time or I need an official liquor license. I am just fine and dog gone dandy with that and pleased even. Finally some common sense in this state.


----------



## sargedog

@ Denton, if you have likker you don't need a vehichle, I used to run to hot when consuming it and didn't want to waste in my gas tank.lol I remember as a kid my dad and mom had taken me to the doctor for cold/flu maybe even Bronchitis. I could not get rid of it and so he finally mixed some likker, honey, and lemon and told me to drink it. I felt like I was at a sauna burning all my fatback off, but it did clear up what I had. I live about an hour from where Popcorn Sutton lived. Someone told me they sell his at a resturant/ shop in Gatlinburg,TN. I don't know.


----------



## mvan70us

Ive sampled the Pike co. Upper chloe variety.....oh boy that is a wonderful painkiller


----------



## Smitty901

the art of making alcohol has been lost in the family . Yes year ago it was done they are all dead now. I have looked at the stills they sell all over the place. All are modern systems new and improved. They pump water to condense .
I want one like Great Grandpa would have use No electric no pumps. I know it will not produce as much as quickly. I plan on being with out power. What I will have will be in short supply and valuable. I don't drink and don't plan on starting if SHTF but it has many uses other may drink some.
Any ideas.


----------



## preppermama

I think moonshine would work great as a disinfectant and painkiller (or pain causer LOL). Someone already beat me to that.

BTW - My great granddaddy was a bootlegger. Apparently he lived hard and died young because of it. My 85 year old grandmother tells stories of being a little girl and hearing the kegs popping in the basement at night  Gotta love it. 

I've brewed beer and mead, but I've never done distilling. Thanks for posting that link Leon. That contraption might be on my Christmas list for next year : )


----------



## Denton

Mead? I gots not enough patience. I can't keep a carbouy tied up for a year just for one batch.


----------



## Smitty901

sargedog said:


> @ Denton, if you have likker you don't need a vehichle, I used to run to hot when consuming it and didn't want to waste in my gas tank.lol I remember as a kid my dad and mom had taken me to the doctor for cold/flu maybe even Bronchitis. I could not get rid of it and so he finally mixed some likker, honey, and lemon and told me to drink it. I felt like I was at a sauna burning all my fatback off, but it did clear up what I had. I live about an hour from where Popcorn Sutton lived. Someone told me they sell his at a resturant/ shop in Gatlinburg,TN. I don't know.


 Was there in May on a motorcycle trip stopped in the place downtown where they sold it, Going back next may not for the shine but the ride.


----------



## rob

If you are considering using alcohol for engine fuel, may I suggest that you consider rebuilding a very old engine. The 1950's Studebaker was advertised from the factory to be able to run off pure cane alcohol. Most carburated engines can usually burn alcohol, with minor adjustments, such as a colder plug and boring the carb jets .040 over. An 8N Ford treactor can also burn alcohol in factory original condition.


----------



## Leon

preppermama said:


> I think moonshine would work great as a disinfectant and painkiller (or pain causer LOL). Someone already beat me to that.
> 
> BTW - My great granddaddy was a bootlegger. Apparently he lived hard and died young because of it. My 85 year old grandmother tells stories of being a little girl and hearing the kegs popping in the basement at night  Gotta love it.
> 
> I've brewed beer and mead, but I've never done distilling. Thanks for posting that link Leon. That contraption might be on my Christmas list for next year : )


Don't want to ruffle any female feathers here about the subject of me and my problems but one thing that is really keeping me down these days is the constant nagging and pinching pain I get from the 5-6 pounds of titanium in my crushed legs. Ribs, sternum, one femur and three ribs+one wrist are riddled with spacecraft grade titanium and that crap aches and stiffens with every friggin storm-cloud that goes over my house. A couple drinks at the end of the evening REALLY helps take the edge off. Narcotics DO NOT help past like four weeks. A touch of shine does not lose it's potency ever. Yes, every so often you will damn sure see me snort some likker. Thank Christ I haven't got addicted to opiates like that poor talented bastard James Harness on Gold Rush Alaska because that is your typical scenario with people who should have been dead from their injuries but survived. Nature never meant for me or him to survive- we should have been dead on impact. I deal with it on homeopathic levels whereas he gets real and loads himself up with the strong stuff. This is how it's done normally, I'm a fringe nut for doing it my way and saving my liver. I have learned though, that even my extreme willpower has limits. They don't make percoset for no reason.


----------



## Meangreen

It also makes one hell of a panty remover!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nuklhed

jgriner said:


> Moonshine
> Other than getting drunk, what other uses is there for moonshine?


I'd really help you not care when the SHTF. Also, you could probably run it in my stoves.


----------



## PaulS

A reflux still is almost as easy to build and operate as the pot still but it gives more alcohol at a higher proof than the pot still does. The pot still is better for clean water as long as it can be disassembled to clean. 80 proof alcohol makes the best heating and engine fuel and if you build the engine for it you get a lot more power than with gasoline. It can be used as a solvent, medicine, preservative, anti-bacterial, coolant, disinfectant, relaxant, and sedative. Alcohol stoves are easy to build and use but then so are waste oil stoves but the waste oil stoves smell bad and can cause the air you breath to become toxic.


----------



## Karsten

I had a 3 gallon basic Milk can ordered from Mile High, Opted to upgrade to a Mighty Mini and was told it could be 6 plus weeks before they have more 3 Gallon cans...So now I am getting an 8 Gallon Can, dual purpose tower and i forget what else I ordered. 

Neighbor has Electric in tank elements, welder, SS bung so no more need for a fire, propane burner or hot plate. 

Karsten


----------



## SSGT

Meangreen said:


> It also makes one hell of a panty remover!!!:mrgreen:


Oh yea! Will remove a set of panties in a heartbeat!....Also useful for trading...someone driving a hard bargain....Get a tall glass of shine in em and you may barter em down to next to nothing!

BTW no good for lighting purposes such as oil lamps....kerosene lamps....burns a light blue flame that almost is invisibile.

Saw an idiot minister once buying Everclear on Doomsday Preppers....using 20$ fifths for moltov cocktails!....What an idiot....First off it makes a poor Moltov Cocktail....burns cooler than gasoline.....Besides! for a bottle of everclear I'd scrounge him up a gallon of gas LOL!


----------



## Smitty901

I am not a drinker but plan a still this summer and see what we can do with it. We will have plenty of grain and apples


----------



## PaulS

You can use alcohol in the Coleman lamps and "hurricane lamps" anything that uses a mantel for light. You can also add some wax to get a better flame for regular kerosine lamps. (you can melt bees wax or use the liquid parafin)


----------



## Montana Rancher

Here is a site to build a reflux still.

Still Tutorial: A Guide to Building a Column Reflux Still

The sight breaks it down into the components, look at the bar at the top of the page that says Home Legal Soldering and follow the links.

The reflux still uses a single column and refines up to 90% in a single unit.

Distilling with the old hillbilly type still requires 2 distilling cycles to get around 80% and 1 more to get almost pure alcohol. The problem you can run into is that as it get very close to pure grain, the alcohol starts to absorb water from the air and dilutes itself back down.

A small one purchased used to be $600, might be more now.


----------

